
Forget Technical Debt – Build Technical Wealth - peterwwillis
http://firstround.com/review/forget-technical-debt-heres-how-to-build-technical-wealth/
======
Nomentatus
Reframe - okay, good point. But reframing this way opens the door to mission
and feature creep, when you may just want things to work; so be wary of that.

